
5 Creepy Things Your ISP Could Do If Congress Repeals FCC’s Privacy Protections - throw9982
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/five-creepy-things-your-isp-could-do-if-congress-repeals-fccs-privacy-protections
======
masonic
All of these creepy things and more _could have been done all along_ ,
including the entire Obama administration through right now.

Why did the EFF not care about it until now?

